# Dual Brite Porch Lights



## vabear (May 21, 2010)

I have a pair of Dual Brite porch lights installed on my front (non enclosed) porch and I am having trouble with them going off during daylight hours. They are wired per the installation instructions, ( black wire to black wire and white wire to white wire) and I have tried changing the sensitivity on both to no avail. What would happen if I spliced the attached Red wire on each fixture into the black wire that passes current, would I then have the Master feeding the Slave directions so that both lights came on at the same time and motion detection would be off of the Master, and what about daylight sensing? I do have an overhang of about three feet on the front porch but even in bright morning sunlight at 0900 I still have both lights on.  Oh, both lights are set for dusk to dawn and 1 minute on timer for the motion detector and yes they are in the auto, not manual mode, and bulbs are incandescent.

Appreciate any and all answers


----------



## triple D (May 27, 2010)

Are they staying on 24hrs? Do they respond individually, like they turn on/off at slightly seperate times? I wouldnt tie them together, might overload the photo cell/motion device wattage rating....


----------



## vabear (May 27, 2010)

Yes, they will stay on 24/7 if I do not switch the power off. Here is the scenario, I turn the power on at night and they go full bright (manual mode), then I turn the power off for a few seconds and they stay off until dusk (one does come on earlier that the other). The power goes from the switch to the first light and then a traveler from first light to the second, so they are not truly master slave controlled but able to come on or off on their own. The issue is once they come on at dusk, they will not go off at daylight or beyond. There is a factory wiring diagram that would allow me to control both lights from the master, but if they do not go off at daylight, what is the  use?


----------



## sailor86 (May 27, 2010)

Are the photo sensors exposed and free from packaging materials?


----------



## vabear (May 27, 2010)

The photo sensors (if that is what is white and exposed on base of the lamp) are clear, These are not new lights, they are several years old and perhaps the photo sensors are going bad,


----------



## sailor86 (May 27, 2010)

vabear said:


> The photo sensors (if that is what is white and exposed on base of the lamp) are clear, These are not new lights, they are several years old and perhaps the photo sensors are going bad,



Possibility.


----------



## triple D (May 28, 2010)

Have you varified line and load? Not just by color, but with a volt detector?


----------

